# Looking for "Cinderella" of The Middle Fork Salmon River



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

I found an Astral right shoe in great condition on on about RM 90 on the Middle Fork Salmon on Friday the 7th of July. Could be from a boater or possible from one of the residents. 
A few day's before I found a torn up/in a tree pair of dark river shorts most likely stripped off of an unfortunate boater in the upper stretch - this one was dumpster fodder.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Good on ya for trying to return, but don't be surprised if Cinderella is a stinky ass dude!


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

Already thought of that...............


----------

